# The plastic part of the side mirror is fading, why?



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

funny you should mention this, i just noticed a few minutes ago the black trim that goes around the doors are starting to fade/detiorate. My car has been garaged since day 1 to boot!!!


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine around the doors is still good










But the mirrors










I'm about to take a bit of shoe polish to it

Well. I put a few tiny drips of shoe polish and took the polish sponge to it. Just a bit and it started to buff right out. 










It soaked the polish like it was thirsty. Must be the awful weather we've been having


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mothers used to make a product called "Back to Black". It was for the plastics and other synthetic trims on our vehicles. I'm not sure if they still make it or not, but it might help.
Chemicalguys also makes several products for this...a couple I use is their V.R.P. (for Vinyl, Rubber, Plastic) treatment, and also what they call G6 Hypercoat for trim as well...The G6 Hypercoat works really good on the rubber seals and such.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...keeping something in its _*original*_ condition and color is one thing; having to "fix" a manufacturers' *design flaw* is something else.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...keeping something in its _*original*_ condition and color is one thing; having to "fix" a manufacturers' *design flaw* is something else.


The weather here is brutal. My Sebring in FL had entire patches of paint missing. I lived 10 minores from the beach. 

Anyway. After the car wash yeasterday, I spent literally about 30 seconds putting a few drops of polish and I polished it a bit. Went out this morning to see the results. 

Before. 










After










I guess make sure you get a monthly polish of the paint and plastic parts outside if you live in a state with lots of rain followed by 100 degree burning Sun daily.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...FWIW, the_ samething_ is happening over here in the Arizona summer sun.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is a pic of my molding on drivers side. I just applied mothers back to black on it and it made it more noticeable


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

You guys sure it's not dried wax? If it's wax, use a pink eraser to remove the dry wax. I would coat the plastic with 303 if I lived in a really hot sunny area.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I use mothers spray wax so I don't know if that's it. I will try to pick it and see what happens


----------



## dunspoken (May 21, 2013)

Whats the brand of the polish? please thank you !


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I seen this happen on my friends car and other people car and every time its two things. The first one is that a wax or some type of polish that was applied to the car also was put on the black plastic trim, and once it is completely dry you have this faded look. Usually washing that area with dish washing soap will remove the wax or polish. The other is using a window cleaning product like windex in direct sunlight and you get over spray and this also happens. I have seen window cleaners cause permanent damage to black trim. Many of the spray waxes can do also unless it says it can be used on the entire vehicle.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been putting 303 on the Cruze trim since day one. Hopefully that'll buy more time for it.

I do have a big blotchy spot on one of the Excursion mirrors that I can't get off. I haven't tried real aggressively, but it's ugly. I treat it with 303 or Armor All and it isn't so bad, but once that comes off, it's back to ugly again.

I like the pink eraser trick, I might give that a shot on it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

thaicruze said:


> Did this happen to your Cruze also? Should I tell the dealer?
> 
> This started after the second week probably.
> 
> ...


Mine did this too. All I did was put Mothers Back to black Exterior trim care on the mirrors plastic, the corner piece in front of the mirror, air filter box, fuse box door(In engine bay), valve cover plastic lid, the airbox hose, and **** even the fender liners lol. It works really well. Its purpose is to turn faded black plastic to like new condition.....and does it work well =].


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

gman19 said:


> Mothers used to make a product called "Back to Black". It was for the plastics and other synthetic trims on our vehicles. I'm not sure if they still make it or not, but it might help.
> Chemicalguys also makes several products for this...a couple I use is their V.R.P. (for Vinyl, Rubber, Plastic) treatment, and also what they call G6 Hypercoat for trim as well...The G6 Hypercoat works really good on the rubber seals and such.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yup Mothers still makes it =]. Just bought two bottles the other day. They improved the formula from what I heard from my buddy who works at mothers=]. Any autoparts store will have it available. Personally, this is my go to item for anything that's restoration to plastic and that is black =]


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

Same issue happened to by window trim started faded peeling. Dealer had to replace the whole Window trim. It is covered under warranty. If you get it done make sure they order you the door panel because when they take them out they have up the plastic pretty bad


----------



## Kaharnett (Aug 5, 2013)

I have this issue too from the Queensland sun, I have tried autoglym trim gel it works for about a month then dries out again  I will try back to black.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ive noticed my rubber on my rear doors are cracking. It seems to only be from top rear seam in rubber to bottom of rear glass. Especially cracked at top rear corner. Anyone else having this happen?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Ive noticed my rubber on my rear doors are cracking. It seems to only be from top rear seam in rubber to bottom of rear glass. Especially cracked at top rear corner. Anyone else having this happen?


Mine did that around the quarter glass too and my dealership replaced both under warranty. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Just wanted an update here. I tried the shoe polish treatment before summer which came up real nice. However by the end of summer it had worn away again and I am left with the same blotches. Would be nice to try something a little more permanent.

Anyone have an up to date solution for this? I am in Australia, so US products might not be available but any solution would be welcome. Cheers.


----------

